# wlan0  Access Point: Not-Associated

## percy_vere_uk

Hi 

I have been trying to get wlan0 working on a command line only system. I have installed NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant. The wired connection eth0 works perfectly.

```
# /sbin/iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"my_router"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off
```

How do I associate the 'access point' ? 

I have another system on the same laptop using an xfce desktop environment and also using NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant plus NetworkManager applet. 

NetworkManager automatically created wpa_supplicant.conf on the xfce system but not on the command line only system. Should it have done so? 

I carried out exactly the same configuration on both systems. On the xfce system wlan0  and eth0 work perfectly.    

Any help please would be appreciated.

percy

----------

## CrankyPenguin

Percy, I don't use NetworkManager so take this with a grain of salt but you shouldn't need it to connect.  If you manually construct the wpa_supplicant file you can set the access point there and let it use dhcp.  You can also use wpa_cli directly to access the wireless connection if you want to scan and associate.   

Are you going to be taking this system to a lot of dynamic networks or just a few static ones?  If so you might not need the NetworkManager facilities.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

CrankyPenguin

Thanks for that, but I would really like to still use NetworkManager.

I just hope that someone can explain how I can persuade NetworkManager to automaticaly connect wlan0 as it did on   my xfce desktop environment system.

I find network configuration pretty hard to understand but using NetworkManager does make it much easier, if I can get it working from the command line..

percy

----------

## CrankyPenguin

Well good luck.  I fooled with NetworkManager a while ago as a GUI but moved away from it because I like config files.

----------

